# Allergic to hay?



## Mickey4793

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone else in the horse world deals with something similar to me.

Hay, the thing I am around 90% of the time at the barn, reacts strangely with my skin, and if allergy season comes around it makes me drippy, itchy, and sneezy in my sinuses.

But it's mostly a skin thing! I avoid touching it as much as possible and allow the workers to give my horse his meal time flakes, but in some instances, like yesterday, I had to touch it. Yesterday when I had to unclip my horse from the cross ties to allow another horse to pass, he took a bite from a nearby bale of hay, and flung the bale across the aisle. When one of the workers was sweeping she put my brush box on top of the bale so my brush box was spewed across the floor. I ended up having to pick the bale back up, and then re assemble my brush box with all my stuff covered in hay.

When I was done cleaning up the mess I noticed on my right arm, starting from the wrist all the way to the elbow long, straight and red stratches, tons of them, they looked like something that someone who self harms themself would so! Some of them were pretty deep and I can still see them today and many of them were actually bleeding! They were quite itchy as well.

I was wondering if anyone else has these issues regarding hay? How do you guys with hay allergies deal with it? I'm just worried it'll progress to a point where it's difficult to be around my horsie and I don't want that :[


----------



## Speed Racer

Hay is scratchy in general, so I doubt the scratches you're seeing are because of an allergic reaction. You got scratched pretty badly if some of them were bleeding. Next time wear gloves when handling hay.

You may be allergic to dust mites, hair, or even dust itself. You _could_ have grass allergies, which would account for the sinus problems you're experiencing.

However, I'm not a doctor, and while it sounds like you_ may_ have allergies, I have no clue as to what's triggering your allergic reactions.

Your best bet is to speak to a doctor and have a variety of tests done to determine to what it is you're allergic. That way, you'll be able to procure the correct medicine to combat your symptoms.


----------



## Mickey4793

Oh I've been to a doctor about my terrible allergies, I have pills for them and they help loads.

As for the skin problems sometimes me scratches come with little bumpies, gloves sound like a good idea!


----------



## Speed Racer

Good, then you're already ahead of the game. 

Yep, I always wear gloves when handling hay. I get a nasty hay rash and scratches if I don't.


----------



## Carleen

I'm allergic to one kind of hay... I think it's alfalfa? I can't remember lol.
But anyways, when I carry it I get red bumps and scratches all over my arms. They get really itchy and annoying for a few hours but then go away.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Mickey4793 said:


> Oh I've been to a doctor about my terrible allergies, I have pills for them and they help loads.
> 
> As for the skin problems sometimes me scratches come with little bumpies, gloves sound like a good idea!


I'm pretty sure a lot of people get that. When we have to unload/stack/feed hay pretty much all of us get red strachtes and bumps. That's why when you're unloading hay you should always wear pants to limit where the hay can stratch you. I'm allergic to dust mites and grass(only freshly cut though) so when I unload hay, I'm usually miserable that night. A nice shower should help with those red bumps and stratches.


----------



## Basegalval

Thank you for helping me with this problem 
when I visit my friends goats I got the same thing


----------



## littlebird

As others have said, most people get scratched by hay. Scratches that are not deep often swell on most people as well. 

I developed an allergy to hay while working with horses and had to start taking nasal steroids to stop my nose from running/being clogged constantly.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

You may want to try an OTC antihistamine like Benadryl. Generic Benadryl is very inexpensive and is often the first thing tried for allergies.


----------



## beverleyy

I have grass & hay allergies. Usually the reaction goes away on it's own, but if I've been feeding a barn full of horses or just touching it a lot more for whatever reason, that's when I'll take a benadryl.


----------



## karliejaye

Sounds like you may have sensitive skin regarding the hay making scratches and bumps. I do too. I don't really consider it an allergy (I have pollen allergies, too, totally different reaction).
I handle hay twice daily and try to wear gloves and a long sleeve button down shirt. That seems to help, but after handling a lot i seem bound to get some in the gloves and up the sleeves. I found washing my arms and then applying gold bond anti itch lotion or it it is REALLY bad, caladryll lotion (calamine with benadryll) helps tons.


----------



## Palomine

Can also try taking local honey, TBSP daily, can just eat off of spoon, or put on biscuits, in tea or coffee, or cereal.

That might help some, I use it when allergies act up. Been doing it almost 30 years now.


----------



## bsms

I can unload a maximum of 8 bales of hay and store it before the sneezing becomes uncontrolled. Afterward, I need to take a shower and change clothes. Otherwise my skin turns red and my sinuses swell until it feels like my teeth will pop out.

To feed the horses, I break a flake off with the poop scoop, walk to the corral, check the wind, adjust accordingly, and throw the flake into the corral. Done right, I won't touch the hay.

The horses love their bermuda hay. I hate it. However, my wife feeds the horses about half of the time, in part because she is the one who wanted them, and in part because she hates to see me turning red as I reach for the allergy pills...


----------



## LadyDreamer

Keep a lightweight long sleeve short in the supplies you bring to the barn. Might want to buy a few and keep them in ziplock freezer bags. When you have to tangle with the hay, pull out a shirt and your gloves. Take the used shirt home and wash. 

Also find the right allergy medicine for you. I am allergic to horses and hay. Horses make me sneeze and my eyes itch. Hay makes me break out and itch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

